# Depersonalization Recovery Program!!!



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm selling my copy of the Depersonalization Recovery Program. I no longer need it seeing as I'm 100 % better now. Search Depersonalization Recovery Program on ebay.ca

Also, in general watch this video: 



 It's great.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

No one will buy it, just saying. Most people already have downloaded the linden method, Harris Harringtons recovery program. Also, if I made a program or had a "cure" for this shitty condition I would not charge people money.


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

Also I'm fairly certain you're not legally allowed to resell the DP Recovery Programme as it is someone else's work... :/ I'd be careful dude!


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Agreed...


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

torrent.....


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

"No one will buy it, just saying. Most people already have downloaded the linden method, Harris Harringtons recovery program. Also, if I made a program or had a "cure" for this shitty condition I would not charge people money."

So, you'd rather spend valuable time not getting over this disorder instead of spending a bit of money for something that could potentially help you be set free for the rest of your life? It's unfortunate that you place more value on money than on yourself. I've spent hours upon hours searching for answers to overcome this disorder, so yes, a cure costs something that you can't get back, and I think money is something better to spend than time, when the latter is in fact the more valuable of the two. You got it backwards.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

I also have used The Linden Method and Harris's program. My opinion on the two is such. The Linden Method actually helped me overcome the disorder over 10 years ago as you can see in a prior post of mine. Shifting attention is of course, very important, but there's another aspect that is important as well which this program teaches. As for Harris, his program is more about theory. It's interesting, but it was actually what gave me DP for the second time a couple of months ago when I was listening to the program, go figure, right?

The choice is yours. I'm going to be making some videos very soon. I think the best video is the one I posted above though. It honestly has one of the most important answers in it.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

i think its fine if he wants to make money he dosent have the cure no one has it the cure is in you. Hes giving great advice though and his video cam probly put some people on the right track for free. So make money at what your good at and hes good at recovering.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

DP_P said:


> "No one will buy it, just saying. Most people already have downloaded the linden method, Harris Harringtons recovery program. Also, if I made a program or had a "cure" for this shitty condition I would not charge people money."
> 
> So, you'd rather spend valuable time not getting over this disorder instead of spending a bit of money for something that could potentially help you be set free for the rest of your life? It's unfortunate that you place more value on money than on yourself. I've spent hours upon hours searching for answers to overcome this disorder, so yes, a cure costs something that you can't get back, and I think money is something better to spend than time, when the latter is in fact the more valuable of the two. You got it backwards.


First of all, The linden method, Harris Harrington's program and Sean O'Connors DP Manuel are all fairly known programs. Your "program" is unheard of. Personally I would say that those programs sound far more promising then what your offering. Second of all, those programs can all be downloaded (NO COST!). So you are offering a program that no one has really heard of and you want to charge people money. To me that doesn't sound right.

I have the following programs/books:

- Linden Method
- Harris Harringtons Program
- DP Manual 
- Attacking Anxiety/Depression
- The Power of Now
- Stranger to Myself

If I haven't recovered from these what would make you think I would spend money on your youtube videos?

I am not trying to be a dick and I appreciate you trying to help out, but come on man, if you know how to get over this disorder don't fucking charge people money. That's like saying you have the cure for cancer but your gonna charge people money for it.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

DP boy said:


> i think its fine if he wants to make money he dosent have the cure no one has it the cure is in you. Hes giving great advice though and his video cam probly put some people on the right track for free. So make money at what your good at and hes good at recovering.


Dp Boy, let's be clear. The video I posted above is not mine. It was created by a guy named Sean Madden who seems very down to earth and offers very clear advice. He is currently answering questions on his channel. I may also be doing a video with him in collaboration, since he has inspired me to help other people. All the advice he offers on youtube is free. I believe he is also currently writing a book, which *gasp, he'll probably charge money for.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Jayden said:


> First of all, The linden method, Harris Harrington's program and Sean O'Connors DP Manuel are all fairly known programs. Your "program" is unheard of. Personally I would say that those programs sound far more promising then what your offering. Second of all, those programs can all be downloaded (NO COST!). So you are offering a program that no one has really heard of and you want to charge people money. To me that doesn't sound right.
> 
> I have the following programs/books:
> 
> ...


Jayden -

First of all, because the program I am reselling isn't well known to you that doesn't mean that it can't help you. If you investigate, it is actually very well known. But,If a program is actually only as effective as it is popular than that means all programs must be ineffective because at some point they're all unpopular before people begin to hear about them.

Second. The reason you can download those programs is because you are stealing them. "To me that doesn't sound right."

Third. My youtube videos will be free. Truth be told, if you haven't recovered from The Linden Method, then you are not following it correctly, after all you are on this forum right now talking about your dp, aren't you? That's going against one of the pillars to overcome anxiety as the program would suggest. The Linden Method works. If you follow it. It doesn't work when people don't follow it.

I could give you the answer to cure your dp/dr and you still wouldn't get over it. I know this seems strange, but if you are more interested in getting better you can't obsess over it, but that's exaclty what you do. Even though it feels uncomfortable, you obsess about it and that's exactly what fuels it.

THERE ARE moments during you day when you don't experience dp or you forget about it and then it comes back and you think to yourself that it was just there all along, but it isn't.

My own model for the answer to recovery is a balance between acceptance (spiritual), proper self-talk and re-focus of attention (mental), proper diet and brain support (physical).
There are techniques for all of these areas.

The straight simple, condensed answer to recovery though, is re-focus. You've heard it over and over and over and over on this forum. If you truly want to get over this, you have to re-focus.
To which you might respond, "But I can't focus on anything...it's always there..." Just by saying that you are still focusing on the dp...

I had dp for about 2 years, 10 years ago. It took me a long time to figure out how to break free from it because I wanted the quick route. There is a quick route, but it takes a long time.
You see the illusion is that there is this thing called time and that feeds the mind and makes it worse. There is only this moment (The Power of Now, right?). What this means is that you are only here and you can always deal with what is happening in this moment...any fear or anxiety is future oriented....or past oriented...it isn't happening now...So, let the mind play...If you have a thousand dishes to wash in front of you, the illusion of time would make it seem that way, but in actual reality there is only ever one dish to wash and that is the dish you are washing right now...what this means is that you can actually re-focus now and be free...it's when you think about having to do this over and over again until the dp goes away for good that it seems daunting, but again that's an illusion...That isn't happening now...all that is happening now is the dish you're washing...

There must be a chemical component to dp/dr in the sense that it takes a while for your brain to rebalance, but at the same time, this time recovering from dp/dr took me only about 2 months or so. And this time it was even worse than ever before.
It happened like this:

- For some reason a bunch of stress in my life triggered some panic attacks.
- I was also drinking tons of coffee, tons of beer, lacking sleep, smoking lots of weed, etc
- I ended up experiencing dp for the first time, only ever having previously experienced dr.
- I began to feel massively depressed to the point of suicidial feelings, not in the sense that I would do it, but not knowing how to escape the terror.
- I began to experience a fit of nihilism, atheism, and a resulting absurdity about life.
- I was it an ongoing state of dp.
- 2 weeks into this, I learnt that my best friend in the entire world had just been killed.
- Several weeks later, here I am, feeling better.

Things that have helped me are non-dualism, The Sedona Method, Profound Mediation, my friend's death, long endless walks in nature and the city, and the DP recovery program.
If you expect everything to be free in life, then find the solutions for free. I have spent a lot of money on getting better my entire life. To be selfless and help others does not mean to be broke. How can you provide value for others if you can't even feed yourself? There is nothing wrong for asking for money for something.

In fact, if you would like personal help with this condition I'd help you for a small fee.
Cheers.


----------



## Davidishere (Nov 3, 2017)

Be humble, dude.

i'd be so happy that i have recovered that i wouldnt ask money for a sh!t copy. i'd just give it away 4 free....but yeah....what a good person you are


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

If and when I recover I will probably write a book about my theories on a free ebook on kindle.. then at the end have a link for a donation page where IF people found it helpful they could donate.. also I would explain that the money would be going towards a psychology degree as there are a bunch of utterly useless professionals out there who have no life experience of mental illness. It is something I would really like to go into, and if I won the lottery would be a field I could really sink my teeth into... not only because it is interesting but because I actually care and feel guilty about taking a lot of money and time from people whilst offering them nothing of value in return


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Video doesnt work and no link to actually look at your product? What a Great salesman


----------

